# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  Καναρινάκι φαλακρό

## Μπία

Δωράκι από φίλο εκτροφέα.Γλυκύτατο θηλυκό με σκουφάκι.Είναι σχεδόν 6 μηνών και στο κεφαλάκι κ λαιμό δεν έχει πούπουλα.Οεκτροφέας λέει πως θα βγάλει.Θέλω τη γνώμη σας αν είναι δυνατόν.

----------


## johnakos32

Το τσιμπάνε αλλά πουλιά ?

----------


## Μπία

Το πουλάκι το έχω μόνο του αλλά εκεί που βρισκόταν δεν ξέρω.

----------


## johnakos32

Τι εννοείτε δεν ξέρετε κυρία μπια; 
Αν το τσιμπουσαν είναι λογικό και θα ξανά βγάλει φτέρακια ήδη έχει βελόνες σε κάποια σημεία αρκεί να μην συνεχίσει να χάνει. 
Καλύτερα να μπει σε μια ασφαλή απόσταση να μην έχει επαφή με άλλα πουλιά. 
Αυγοτροφη κάθε μέρα σαν να μην έχει τελειώσειπτεροροια για να βγάλει φτέρα πιο γρήγορα.

----------


## HarrisC

Προφανως το τσιμπουσαν η ξυνοταν αν και μου φαινεται πιο πιθανο το πρωτο.Βαλτου λιγο οξυζενε Μπια ,καθαρισε με μια μπατονετα τη πληγη ,οσο γινεται βεβαια

----------


## johnakos32

> καθαρισε με μια μπατονετα τη πληγη ,οσο γινεται βεβαια


Χάρη εγώ δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει κάπου ανοιχτή πληγή!

----------


## HarrisC

Στη πρωτη φωτο  το βλεπω πληγιασμενο  το πουλακι.Αιματα ξεραμενα στη ριζα του πουπουλου

----------


## johnakos32

> Στη πρωτη φωτο  το βλεπω πληγιασμενο  το πουλακι.Αιματα ξεραμενα στη ριζα του πουπουλου


Δεν νομίζω να είναι αιματα πρε να είναι το χρώμα από την βελόνα λόγο κόκκινο έντονου χρώματος.. 
Έτσι νομίζω τουλάχιστον...

----------


## Μπία

Δεν έχω δει το εκτροφείο,δεν ξέρω τον χώρο.Το πουλάκι μου το έφερε σε κουτάκι.Όταν του είπα για την φαλάκρα μου είπε πως είναι μικρούλι και τώρα θα συμπληρώσει τα πούπουλα.Μου φάνηκε περίεργο βέβαια αλλά όπως το βλέπω δεν έχει πληγή ούτε πήγματα αίματος.Θα του βάλω οξυζενέ ,είναι σε δικό του κλουβί και θα του δίνω κάθε μέρα αυγοτροφή δική μου με αυγό,μπισκότο,καρότο, λαχανικά και πορτοκάλι.

----------


## johnakos32

Νομιζα οτι ηταν πουλι που το ειχατε μηνες τωρα για αυτο ρωτησα.
Θυμομουν μια παρουσιαση για αυτο .
Το σκουφι πανω θα βγουν φτερα δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει ακομα , πισω στον σβερκο πιθανον να το τσιμπουσαν και να ξανα βγαλει βελονες υπαρχει και αλλη περιπτωση οπως πχ λόγο αιμομιξιας να ειναι εκ γεννετης ετσι και να μην ξανα βγαλει φτερα.

----------


## jk21

στην κορυφη δειχνει οτι συντομα θα εχει καλυφθει με φτερωμα .μαλλον ηταν απο τσιμπηματα .στο σβερκο να παρατηρησεις αν αυξηθουν τα λιγα καρφακια που δειχνουν να βγαινουν ή εστω οτι δεν θα πεσουν αυτα τα ελαχιστα που εχουν βγει 

προς το παρον ,γνωμη μου ειναι ,  μην κανεις κατι αλλο ,μεχρι να δεις πως θα εξελιχθει

----------


## Gardelius

Καλησπέρα, ένα παρόμοιο τέτοιο "κενό στο φτέρωμα" είχε και το δικό μου κόκκινο θηλυκό.

Δεν ξέρω απ' ότι προέρχονταν αυτό αλλα είναι πολύ πιθανό να είναι γενετικό λόγω λάθους διασταύρωσης ( το είπε και ο Γιάννης πριν)

Φέτος όμως στο τέλος της πτεροροιας είχε καλυφθεί το σημείο κανονικά με φτέρωμα και δείχνει μια χαρά.

Γνώμη μου και μένα είναι να περιμένεις λίγο να δεις πως θα πάει.

----------


## Pidgey

Και σε εμένα ένα καναρινάκι φετινό σκουφάτο που μας έδωσαν είχε κενά στα ίδια σημεία. Μόλις άρχισε να περνά την 1η του πτερόρροια γέμισε κανονικά με πούπουλα. Άλλωστε και στο δικό σας κ. Μπία φαίνονται τα νέα "καρφάκια" που ετοιμάζονται να ανοίξουν. 

Μη βάλετε τίποτα. Καλή διατροφή, λίγη υπομονή και τίποτα άλλο.

----------


## Μπία

Ευχαριστώ φίλοι μου για την ενημέρωση.Ο εκτροφέας είναι επίσημος και καταχωρημένος[αν εκφράζομαι σωστά] εδώ και 20 χρόνια.Είναι κάθετα αρνητικός στα θέματα αιμομειξίας και έχει 200 καναρίνια γονείς.Το πουλάκι είναι 6 μηνών.Περιμένω να δω την εξέλιξη.

----------


## jimk1

Καλησπερα ,το πουλακι θα βγαλει κανονικα οπως δειχνει φτερα,οσο αναφορα το θεμα αιμομιξιας ειναι ενα μεγαλο θεμα,ολοι οι μεγαλοι εκτροφεις σε πουλια εμφανισης και φωνης δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην κανουν αιμομιξιες με καποιο πλανο βεβαια για να κρατησουν καποια χαρακτηριστικα

----------


## koukoulis

Εγώ Μπία θα το θέσω αλλιώς το ζήτημα κι ας ακουστώ ... Κακός. Ο _φίλος_ ο εκτροφέας, πριν σου χαρίσει το πουλακι σε ειχε ενημερώσει σχετικά με το κενό στο κεφάλι του; Κι αν ναι, τότε όφειλε να σου εξηγήσει τα πως και τα γιατί. Αν πάλι όχι, τότε απλά δε σου χάρισε ενα πουλακι, αλλά το ...ξεφορτώθηκε, και πάλι καλά δλδ που βρήκε έναν καλό άνθρωπο να το φροντίσει και δεν το αμόλησε ...να βρει την τύχη του.
το σχεδόν βέβαιο ειναι οτι το μικρο θα βγάλει φτεράκια. Επίσης βοηθητικά θα σου έλεγα να δίνεις miral που έχει και ιώδιο, για την περίπτωση που έχει ορμονική διαταραχή έλλειψης ιωδίου και αυτο οδηγεί στην καραφλίτσα

----------


## Μπία

Στο κλπυβί έχω υπ'οστρωμα Versele Laga που περιέχει και ιώδιο συν τοις άλλοις.Το βλέπω που βοσκάει συχνά.Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως το αγαπώ και θα το περιθάλψω όπως και νάχει.

----------


## jk21

και γω θα πω να μην αφηνουμε τα πουλια να βοσκουν κανενα υποστρωμα και ας ειναι το ιδανικοτερο και θρεπτικοτερο .... ειτε υποστρωμα που δεν αποτελει τροφη πχ pellets ή πατος διαχωρισμου υποστρωματος και πουλιου

----------


## Μπία

Δηλ. τι εννοείς ούτε πάτος διαχωρισμού υποστρώματος και πουλιού?να αφήσω σκέτο πλαστικό χωρίς υπόστρωμα και χωρίς σήτα?

----------


## jk21

Οχι ....

εννοω οτι αν τα πουλια τσιμπανε το υποστρωμα ,το οποιο ως γνωστο δεχεται τις κουτσουλιες τους ,ειτε να υπαρχει πλεγμα που να τα εμποδιζει τελειως απο το να τσιμπολογανε ή αν δεν υπαρχει πλεγμα ,το υποστρωμα να ειναι τετοιο ωστε να μην θελουν να το τσιμπολογανε 

αν η συγκεκριμενη αμμος ή δεν ξερω τι αλλο ειναι ,εχει θρεπτικα στοιχεια στη συσταση της ,ας μπαινει λιγη καθαρη σε καποια ταιστρα ,ωστε να τσιμπανε απο εκει

----------


## koukoulis

Ακριβώς αυτό κάνω κι εγώ. Έχω την άμμο σε ταϊστρα και σχάρα ώστε να μην έχουν πρόσβαση τα πουλιά στον πάτο του κλουβιού και στις κουτσουλιές τους. Επιπρόσθετα, συχνά πυκνά πλένω πολύ καλά και τη σχάρα για αποφυγή μολύνσεων 



> Οχι ....
> 
> εννοω οτι αν τα πουλια τσιμπανε το υποστρωμα ,το οποιο ως γνωστο δεχεται τις κουτσουλιες τους ,ειτε να υπαρχει πλεγμα που να τα εμποδιζει τελειως απο το να τσιμπολογανε ή αν δεν υπαρχει πλεγμα ,το υποστρωμα να ειναι τετοιο ωστε να μην θελουν να το τσιμπολογανε 
> 
> αν η συγκεκριμενη αμμος ή δεν ξερω τι αλλο ειναι ,εχει θρεπτικα στοιχεια στη συσταση της ,ας μπαινει λιγη καθαρη σε καποια ταιστρα ,ωστε να τσιμπανε απο εκει

----------


## Μπία

Δηλ.και το βρίσκω σωστό,να βάζω λίγη στην ταίστρα και να ξαναβάλω την σίτα.Αυτό με βολεύει γιατί και τα πουλιά είναι απομονωμένα από τις ακαθαρσίες και χρήματα δεν πετώ.Βλέπω όμως το πουλάκι να έχει πτερόρροια.Σήμερα γέμισε το κλουβί πουπουλάκια.Είναι φυσικό για τόσο νεαρό πουλάκι ή είναι αποτέλεσμα στρες.όπως και νάχει πείτε μου τι να κάνα,να βάζω λίγο πτεροφέν στο νεράκι,κάποιες βιταμίνες...

----------


## johnakos32

H περεροια ξεκινα απο την 6 εβδομαδα και διαρκει 4-6 εβδομαδες αναλογα τον οργανισμο του πουλιου και την διατροφη του .
Περιπου 6 μηνων πουλακι πρεπει να εχει τελειωσει πτεροροια και να εχει αρχισει πλεον το τραγουδι του .
Δεν ειναι φυσιολογικο ετσι αποτομα απο εκει που ηταν σε πτεροροια να ριχνει τα φτερα του , πιθανολογω απο το στρες.

----------


## HarrisC

Οπωσδηποτε σιτα.Δωσε και πτεροφεν αλλα θελει συνεχεια αλλαγη,ασε που μυριζει λογω των αμινοξεων που εχει.

----------


## Μπία

Ευχαριστώ,θα ακολουθήσω τις οδηγίες.

----------


## Μπία

Καλησπέρα σας,σημερινές φωτο από την Κοκκινοσκουφίτσα μου.Αφού έδωσα πτεροφεν για 1 βδομάδα μετά από 10 μέρες άρχισε πάλι να χάνει πούπουλα.Σήμερα το δαχτυλάκι ήταν ματωμένο,ίσως κουνούπι?έβαλα Μπεταντίν.Το κεφαλάκι πάει καλύτερα πάντως,έβγαλε αρκετά φτεράκια.Πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ τι να κάνω,είναι 6 μηνών.

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι εχει ξηρη ευλογια ,απο κουνουπι 

ιωδιουχο γλυκερινη 1 προς 10 επαλειψη στο ογκιδιο καθε μερα  

ή δοκιμασε καποια δερματικη αντιβιωτικη αλοιφη πχ celestoderm καποιες μερες ,μηπως το μειωσει .Αν δεν δεις βελτιωση ,μην την συνεχισεις

----------


## Μπία

Θα πεθάνει το πουλάκι μου?

----------


## Μπία

Έχω Celestoderm με Garamycin και Fucidin .Κάνουν αυτές?αν όχι θα ζητήσω ιωδιούχο γλυκερίνη 1-10 ?

----------


## Gardelius

> Θα πεθάνει το πουλάκι μου?


Καλησπέρα  Μπια, όλοι μας το απευχόμαστε. 

Κανε ότι σου λέει ο Δημήτρης και θα πάνε όλα καλά. 

Ειναι κούκλα !!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Μπία

Ευχαριστώ,ενθαρρύνετέ με γιατί αν χάσω κι αυτό το πουλάκι θ'αρρωστήσω.Το έχω 1 μήνα.

----------


## wild15

Eυχομαι περαστικα στην κουκλιτσα σου!!!Ολα θα πανε καλα!!!

----------


## xrisam

Περαστικά Μπία μου, ευχομαι ολα καλά να πάνε με την κουκλίτσα σου!

----------


## jk21

Μπια αν ειναι ξηρη ευλογια ,ειναι πολυ απιθανο να πεθανει ,μην ανησυχεις σε αυτη τη φαση .Δεν υπαρχουν σημαδια για κατι διαφορετικο 

Μονο αν μετεξελιχθει στην υγρη ή σηψαιμικη μορφη της 

Βαλε πρωι απογευμα για μερικες μερες celestoderm .Αν εστω την τριτη δεν δεις βελτιωση ,τοτε μειωσε σε μια φορα την 4η και 5η μερα και σταματα ,γυρνωντας σε ιωδιουχο γλυκερινη 
Αν δεις μειωση της διογκωσης ,συνεχιζεις για 5 με 6 μερες συνολικα με χορηγηση πρωι απογευμα

----------


## antonisveria

Eυχομαι περαστικα στην κουκλιτσα σου Ολυμπια.....

----------


## Μπία

Αχ Αντώνη θα σκάσω,ποσο πολύ ήθελα ένα θηλυκό να χαρλω τα πιτσιρίκια και να τα εξημερώσω.Πόσο στεναχωρέθηκα.
Δημήτρη έχω την αλοιφή που έχει και γκαραμυσίν ,κάνει ή όχι ?να βάζω και μπεταντίν?

----------


## jk21

Μπια χαλαρωσε ! ηρεμησε ! πιο πανω στα ειπα αναλυτικα .Ναι να βαλεις celestoderm .Αυτη ειναι

----------


## ninos

Μπια μην αγχώνεσαι. 
Πολυ καλή καθαριότητα στις πατηθρες και μόλις ο ιός κάνει τον κύκλο του θα περάσει

----------


## Μπία

Ευχαριστώ για την κατανόηση.Σήμερα έκανα την τρίτη εφαρμογή και βλέπω την πληγή να έχει αρχίσει να στεγνώνει.Υποθέτω πως το ανακάλυψα στο τσακ ,προτού γίνει η κατάσταση μη αναστρέψιμη.Όσον αφορά για την συνεχιζόμενη πτερόρροια θα επανέλθω όταν υπάρξει αποθεραπεία από το ισχύον πρόβλημα.

----------


## mparoyfas

Μπια μην ανυσυχεις, ακομη και σηψαιμική  ευλογια ειχα πουλακι με 2 εστιες και αναρωσε πληρως μετα απο 2 μηνες , ακολούθησε τις οδηγείες και το πολυ να χασεις το νυχακι απο το ποδι του δεν θα εχει θεμα κανενα μια χαρα θα παει.

----------


## Μπία

Σημερινή φωτο μετά από 5 μέρες με μπεταντιν και σελεστοντέρμ.Περιμένω οδηγίες.
Ευχαριστώ για την συμπαράσταση.

----------


## jk21

καλυτερα ! συνεχιζεις αλλα απο μια φορα την ημερα (απογευμα ) celestoderm για αλλες 3 μερες 

οχι παραπανω 

μετα αν δεν εχει φυγει ,θα βαζεις ιωδιουχο γλυκερινη εκτος αν εχει μεινει ελαχιστο

----------


## Μπία

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια.

----------


## Μπία

Μπορείτε να μου πείτε πως πάει?νομίζω πως με τη σελεστοντέρμ ήταν πολύ καλύτερα.έχει 5 μέρες που βάζω ιωδιούχο γλυκερίνη και έχω επιφυλάξεις.

----------


## jk21

παλι τα ιδια ... 

Μπια θα μπορουσα να σου πω να συνεχισεις celestoderm που ειχε σαφως βελτιωση ,αλλα εχει μεσα κορτιζονη και εστω και τοπικα ,φοβαμαι μακροημερευση της χορηγησης 

αυτη που σου δειχνω (apobacyn απο φαρμακειο )  http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...obacyn#content

ειναι αντιβιοτικη χωρις κορτιζονουχα ουσια ,οικονομικη  και με καλες ουσιες ως προς την δραστικοτητα τους στις δερματικες λοιμωξεις .Επειδη φοβαμαι επιμολυνση ετσι οπως το βλεπω ,δοκιμασε αυτη πρωι απογευμα για λιγες μερες και αναλογως βλεπουμε για μετα

----------


## Μπία

Μόλις επικοινώνησα με το φαρμακοποιό μου,η Apobacyn δεν βρίσκεται αυτή την ώρα,αν βέβαια κυκλοφορεί.Σε αντικατάσταση μου είπε να βάλω Fucidin.Εσύ τι λες?

----------


## Νικολας Γουιλσον

μπια ειχα και εγω το ιδιο προβλημα περσι σε 2 πουλακια μου .εβαζα σε ενα μπωλ dettol αραιωμενο με νερο και εβαζα τα ποδαρακια τους μεσα για 2-3 λεπτα και μετα fucidin σε 1 βδομαδα ολα επανηλθαν στο κανονικο

----------


## Μπία

Eυχαριστώ Νικόλα,επειδή έχω άσχημη εμπειρία τρομάζω μήπως χάσω το μικράκι μου.Θα το κάνω και αυτό και ο Θεός βοηθός.

----------


## HarrisC

αν δεν εχει την apobacyn παρε την bactroban

----------


## Μπία

Έχω Bactroban.Πόσες φορές 2 ή μία?

----------


## jk21

δες αν βρεθει η apobacyn , κοιτα για bactroban και αν δεν βρεις και η fucidin ειναι καλη λυση αλλα κοιτα πρωτα για τις αλλες

----------


## Μπία

Νόμισα πως είχα την Bactroban αλλά την έχω εξοχικό.Αυτή τη στιγμή εφαρμόζω Fucidin και ιώδιο.Μα τι συνέβη πάλι αφού καλά πήγαινε.

----------


## HarrisC

Δεν ξερουμε τι μικροβιο ειναι Μπια.Ισως ειναι καποιο πολυανθεκτικο και θελει αλλαγη θεραπειας.Εκτος απο τα ποδια ,παρουσιαζει κατι αλλο?? Σ αυτη τη φαση που εισαι ,διατροφη, καθαριοτητα ,κρεμουλα και καμμια πολυβιταμινη να το τονωσεις λιγο.Δε νομιζω να μπορεις να κανεις κατι αλλο.

----------


## antonisveria

Ολυμπια μου σου ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα......

εγω εβλεπα διαφορα μονο με σελεστοδερμ ...πρωι και απογευμα για 5 μερες με μια μπατονετα εβαζα μπενταντιν στο σημειο και μετα σελεστοδερμ και εβλεπα διαφορα δηλαδη σαν να ξεραθηκε το σπυρακι,σε καποια μετα απο κανενα 10ημερο ξαναεμφανιζοταν και ξαναεβαζα 1 φορα την ημερα μπεντανιν και σελεστοδεμ....

----------


## Μπία

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες.Ξεκίνησα  την Fucidin αφού πρώτα βάζω λίγο ιώδιο.Σήμερα έκοψα λίγο τα νυχάκια γιατί είναι πολύ βρωμιάρα και μαζεύουν ακαθαρσίες.Τέτοιο βρώμικο πουλί δεν ξανάδα.Οι πατήθρες του είναι κάθε μέρα μέσα στις κουτσουλιές και η κούνια το ίδιο.Καθημερινά πλένω τα πάντα με σαπούνι και νερό και μετά ψεκάζω με αντιβακτηριακό και σκουπίζω καλά.Φαγητό τρώει Versele Laga ,χορταρικά,λίγο αυγό και που και που βάζω λίγη πολυβιταμίνη.Είναι ζωηρή,τρώει καλά δεν αφήνει τίποτα.Σήμερα είδα πως η πληγή ξαναστέγνωσε.Δύο φορές τη μέρα ιώδιο και αλοιφή.
Δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα άλλο.
Αντώνη και μετά την υποτροπή τι γινόταν?Σώθηκαν τα πουλάκια?Φυτοζοούν μήπως μεταξύ ύφεσης και έξαρσης?

----------


## antonisveria

καποια δεν αντεξαν και καποια ειναι μια χαρα τωρα Ολυμπια.....

----------


## Μπία

Έκανα και κάνω αυτό που είπες Αντώνη,εδώ κ 3 μέρες ξαναβάζω σελεστοντέρμ και μπεταντίν αλλά δεν νομίζω να γίνει κάτι.Ωρες -ώρες μουρχεται να ακρωτηριάσω το δαχτυλάκι για να σωθεί το πουλάκι.Τι άλλο να κ΄νω βρε παιδιά,τι καντεμιά κι αυτή.

----------


## antonisveria

μην το βαζεις κατω Ολυμπια να εισαι θετικη και ολα καλα θα πανε

----------


## jk21

να μην πειραξεις τιποτα !!! το θεμα ειναι να μην παθει καποια επιμολυνση 

Εστω και αργα ,αν δεν υπάρξει επιμολυνση ,οι ογκοι θα φυγουν μονοι τους

----------


## Μπία

Μακάρι να γίνει όπως τα λέτε και να το σώσουμε το μικράκι.Θ αβάλω άλλες 2 μέρες αλοιφή και μετά θα συνεχίσω με μπεταντίν και βλέπουμε.

----------


## Νικολας Γουιλσον

εχουμε καμια εξεληξη με το καναρινακι σου Ολυμπια?

----------


## Μπία

Πιστεύω πως πάει καλύτερα,έτσι νομίζω δηλ.εκτός κι αν με παρασύρει ο διακαής μου πόθος.Θα βγάλω νέες φωτο τις επόμενες μέρες.Τώρα βάζω μόνο αραιωμένο Betadin.Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον!

----------


## Μπία

Σημερινή φωτο έπειτα από 10ήμερη αγωγή με αραιωμένο Betadin.

Και πριν 10 μέρες


Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό το κενό?

----------


## jk21

Μπια το ογκιδιο ειναι υπο ελεγχο και αργα ή γρηγορα μολις γινει ο κυκλος του ιου θα εξαφανισθει .Εγω δεν ανησυχω πια για το πουλακι 

στο ραμφος απο κατω ειναι ειτε απο τριβη ,ειτε εχει κανενα μικρο ογκιδιο ,οχι σημαντικο απο την ευλογια

----------


## Μπία

Ωραία και ευχάριστα τα νέα,να ευελπιστώ πως την άνοιξη που θα γίνει χρονιάρα θα μου κάνει πουλάκια?

----------


## mixalisss

Μπια εύχομαι  να πάνε όλα καλά με την κοκκινοσκουφιτσα σου

----------


## mrsoulis

Συγχαρητήρια που όλα πήγαν καλά και μπράβο που δεν τα παράτησες και δεν απογοητευτηκες...

----------


## Μπία

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά!τα ζωάκια μου είναι παιδιά μου,η ζωή τους εξαρτάται από εμένα μερικές φορές.Πως να τα αφήσεις αβοήθητα!Δεν είναι αναλώσιμα.Εύχομαι και τα δικά σας να είναι καλά  :Happy:

----------


## antonisveria

Ολυμπια ολα καλα θα πανε........αυτο στο ραμφος να το προσεξεις αν ειναι σπυρακι ευλογιας(το λεω διοτι σε ενα δικο μου που ειχε του εβαζα μπενταντιν με μια μπατονετα και χαθηκε το σπυρακι).......

----------


## Μπία

Ήδη σήμερα που το είδα του έβαλα Betadin.Ευχαριστώ Αντώνη για την ενημέρωση!

----------


## jk21

Μπια το πουλακι σαφως θα αναρρωσει και δεν υπαρχει αναφορα για δημιουργια προβληματος στο αναπαραγωγικο συστημα απο προσβολη ξηρης ευλογιας .Θα ζευγαρωσει ,θα γεννησει ,απλα στην περιοδο που θα εμφανισθουν ξανα κουνουπια ,τα μικρα θα ειναι ξεχωρα απο την μανα τους και θα τα προστατευεις ολα με κουνουποσιτα ,ωστε να μην την τσιμπησει καποιο κουνουπι ,λαβει τον ιο (δεν θα νοσει αλλα θα ειναι φορεας ) και τον μεταδωσει μετα το κουνουπι στα μικρα .Ολα αυτα βεβαια ,αν το κουνουπι δεν εχει ηδη απο αλλου τον ιο .... κατι χλωμο ... δυστυχως υπαρχει παντου στη φυση και καθε καλοκαιρι εχουμε τα ιδια

----------


## Μπία

Όταν λες θα είναι τα μικρά ξέχωρα από τη μάνα τους,εννοείς μόλις μεγαλώσουν και τρέφονται μόνα ::

----------


## jk21

εννοειται 100 % να απογαλακτιστουν πρωτα !

ακομα και να εχουν εμφανιστει τα κουνουπια , ο απογαλακτισμος θα ειναι σε πρωτη μοιρα .Απλα αν εχεις κουνουπια ,με τα μικρα να ειναι ακομα με τους γονεις ,θα εχεις σιγουρα κουνουποσιτα τριγυρω τους

----------


## Μπία

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη!αλλά με τα κουνούπια το θέμα είναι πολύ δύσκολο,υπάρχουν πια όλο το χρόνο.Την περασμένη βδομάδα βγήκα στην εξοχή για βόλτα και με ρήμαξαν τα κουνούπια,σε λίγο θα βγάλω κι εγώ ξηρή ευλογιά ::

----------


## jk21

Aν δεν πιασει παγωνια ,δεν γλυτωνουμε απο αυτα και του χρονου θα ειναι ακομα χειροτερα  ... Μονο αν παγωσουν τα αυγα τους

----------


## Silvia1990

Ίσως βγαίνω εκτός θέματος μα το πρόβλημα με τα κουνούπια είναι αισθητό και όταν ένα πουλάκι είναι μέσα στο σπίτι?

----------


## mparoyfas

αν έχεις κουνούπια εξω απο το σπιτι σου εχεις τις πιθανότητες να βάλεις και μεσα στο σπιτι σου σαφώς μικρότερες απο την μόνιμη διαμονή σε εξωτερικό χώρο οσον αφορά τις πιθανότητες να τσιμπηθεί το πουλάκι , όσο υπάρχουν κουνούπια υπάρχουν πιθανότητες κρούσματος.

----------


## Μπία

Πολύ σωστά,μόνο που εντός είμαστε καλυμμένοι από τις γνωστές συσκευές.Τελικά πολλά τα αν,μη και πρέπει και ο παράγων τύχη καραδοκεί ενίοτε εναντίον μας ...δυστυχώς.!

----------


## Μπία

Καλημέρα
Σήμερα είδα πως αυτό το σπυρί κάτω από το ράμφος του έβγαλε λίγο αίμα.Εδώ και λίγες μέρες που το ανακάλυψα έβαζα Μπεταντίν.Σήμερα φοβούμενη τα χειρότερα έβαλα Σελεστοντέρμ και Μπεταντίν.Το βλέπω που το τρίβει το σημείο αλλά όλα μέσα στο κλουβί αποστειρώνονται καθημερινά.Τι άλλο μπορώ να κάνω?

----------


## jk21

να μην βαζεις σκετο betadin αλλα διαλυμα σε γλυκερινη .....

1 betadine 10 μερη γλυκερινη 

Μην συνεχισεις celestoderm μεχρι να θρεψει πληρως .Μετα θα δουμε

----------


## Μπία

Υπάρχει πάλι κίνδυνος να πεθάνει το πουλάκι μου?

----------


## jk21

εχω δει πολλα πουλακια στο παρελθον και ξενα αλλα και δικο μου ,με σπυρι διπλα στο ραμφος και ζησανε κανονικα .Δεν μπορω να σου αποκλεισω τιποτα αν μολυνθει για καποιο λογο εξωτερικα ,αλλα απο μονο του απο το σπυρι ,δεν πεθαινουν 

η αιμοραγια εγινε γιατι με σκετο betadine δεν κρατιεται μαλακο το κακαδο και σπαει 

θελει και γλυκερινη

----------


## Μπία

Εδώ και 4 μέρες βάζω ιώδιο με γλυκερίνη και το σπυρί στο λαιμό είναι φουσκωμένο σαν κρατήρας ηφαιστείου μοιάζει.Άρχισε να κάνει και τσακ,τσακ σα να σπάει σπόρους.Άσπρα στο λαιμό δεν έχει.Ουρά και αναπνοή κανονικά.

----------


## jk21

Μπια ελπιζω να μην υπαρχουν εσωτερικα ογκιδια και εξελιχθει σε υγρη μορφη  ... το τσικ τσικ δειχνει οτι κατι το ενοχλει εσωτερικα ....

Δυναμωσε το ανοσοποιητικο του με βιταμινες  

Δεν νομιζω να ηταν καλη ιδεα να σπασεις το σπυρι .Αν τυχον εχει πυον απο δευτερογενη λοιμωξη σταφυλοκοκκου ,θα σου λεγα να βαλεις bactroban αλλα δεν μπορω να σου υποσχεθω οτι θα εχει αποτελεσμα

----------


## Μπία

Δεν πάει καλά παρ'όλη την προσπάθεια.

----------


## jk21

Μπια βαλε τοπικα bactroban πρωι απογευμα και πες μου αν εχεις καποια αντιβιωση για το νερο ,ηδη αγορασμενη

----------


## Μπία

Aviomycin έχω μόνο

----------


## HarrisC

Μπια ,δωσε εστω aviomycin .Δεν θελει και πολυ δυνατη αντιβιωση.

----------


## stefos

Η aviomysin χάρη είναι ευρεου φάσματος ?

----------


## Μπία

Έδωσα ήδη 7 στ.στα 100ml.

----------


## jk21

Χαρη θεωρεις οτι θα μπορουσε να δωσει παραλληλα απο αυριο amoxil ή μονο amoxil ;

ειναι ευκολα ευρεσιμο σε φαρμακειο ,φτηνο και νομιζω για πιθανοτητα σταφυλοκοκκου πιο καταλληλο .... ή οχι; 

για διασπειρομενα λεω καλυτερα

----------


## Μπία

H δοσολογία του Αviomycin 7 στ.στα 100 ml είναι καλή?

----------


## jk21

Συμφωνα με τις οδηγιες του σκευασματος ,θεωρητικα ναι 

Προσωπικα δεν μπορω να απαντησω υπευθυνα για << φαρμακο >>  που δεν λεει την περιεκτικοτητα του σε mg /ml της δραστικης ουσιας ....

----------


## Μπία

Εντάξει ,ευχαριστώ,το πουλάκι δεν πάει καλά,άρχισε να σηκώνει το πόδι με το πρόβλημα .Υποθέτω πως η κατάσταση έχει φύγει από τον έλεγχο.

----------


## jk21

αν θες να σου στειλω δοσολογια amoxil διασπερομενων δισκιων να του χορηγησεις στο στομα 

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...s/5707#content

παραλληλα ασε το αβιομισιν .δεν ξερω για καποια αντενδειξη

----------


## HarrisC

Και το amoxyl δε θεωρηται δυνατη αντιβιωση .Δωστο αφοβα,ρολο παιζει και η δοσολογια βεβαια.Το ζητουμενο σ αυτη τη φαση ειναι η αντιβιωτικη θεραπεια να ειναι υποστηρικτικη οχι θεραπευτικη μια και εχουμε καταληξει σε ιογενη κατασταση ,θελουμε ομως να προλαβουμε και μικροβιακες παρενεργειες χωρις να καταστρεψουμε τη φυσιολογικη χλωριδα του πουλιου ,οσο ειναι δυνατον βεβαια.
Εγω θαδινα τις πρωτες δοσεις στο στομα ,κατευθειαν ,θαφηνα και στην ποτιστρα βεβαια την αντιβιωση.

----------


## Μπία

Εγω θαδινα τις πρωτες δοσεις στο στομα ,κατευθειαν ,θαφηνα και στην ποτιστρα βεβαια την αντιβιωση.

Aυτό δεν το κατάλαβα...ποιά αντιβίωση στο νερό...την Aviomycin??;ή Amoxil και στο νερό??? :Confused0007:

----------


## HarrisC

Aν μπορεις να βρεις ευκολα amoxil ,βαλε amoxil.Αν οχι ,βαλε aviomycine .Δεν ειμαστε απολυτοι Μπια.Nα βοηθησουμε λιγο το πουλακι θελουμε ,να μην παρουσιασει επιπλοκες.

----------


## jk21

Μπια σε ειδα on line ...  τι νεα απο το πουλακι;

----------


## Μπία

Το πουλάκι παίρνει αυτά που συμφωνήσαμε αλλά δεν υπάρχει μεγάλη βελτίωση.Βέβαια τρώει καλά αλλά είναι αδύνατο.Δεν θα το σώσουμε αυτό το πήρα απόφαση ,εκείνο που με στεναχωρεί και έχω αρρωστήσει στην κυριολεξία ,είναι το πως θα πεθάνει.Ξαναζώ ακριβώς τα ίδια όπως και πέρυσι τον ίδιο ακριβώς καιρό.Ελπίζω ο θάνατός της να μην είναι βασανιστικός.Λυπάμαι που σε στεναχώρησα ...

----------


## mixalisss

Μπια εύχομαι να γίνει το θαύμα και όλα να πάνε καλά

----------


## jk21

Kανεναν δεν στενοχωρησες Μπια .Πρεπει και τα εχω καταφερει σε αυτο (εκτος των δικων μου πουλιων που με πιανει συνηθως πανικος οταν προκυπτει ασθενεια .... ) να βλεπω την καθε περιπτωση ψυχραιμα γιατι αν μπορω ,μονο με ψυχραιμια θα βοηθησω  ... 

Η πληγη δηλαδη δεν δειχνει να θρεφει ; μπαινει bactroban ;

----------


## Μπία

Bactroban πρωί -βράδυ στο πόδι και στο λαιμό.Amoxil όπως συμφωνήσαμε ,βιταμίνες Vitamix plus ,αυγοτροφή,λαχανικά και καθημερινή καθαριότητα.Που και που κάνει μπανάκι τι καημένο γιατί κολλάει ολόκληρο από την αλοιφή.Άλλες 2 μέρες και τελειώνει η αγωγή με την Amoxil.Μετά θα δούμε...

----------


## jk21

δεν θυμαμαι αν δινεις την αντιβιωση στο στομα ή στο νερο .Αν το δευτερο ,δεν θα πρεπε να δινεις λαχανικα .Δεν πειραζει αλλα μην δωσεις αλλο οσο συνεχιζεις φαρμακο .Αν δινεις στο στομα ,κανενα προβλημα 

η πληγη ειναι ακριβως οπως ητανε ;

----------


## Μπία

Η αντιβίωση στο στόμα,η πληγή στο λαιμό κάπως καλύτερα ,το δάχτυλο[η 1η εστία]δεν ξεράθηκε και η κλείδωση στο τέλος του καλαμιού ελαφρώς πρησμένο.Η όλη κατάσταση δείχνει βελτιωμένη αλλά μόλις σταματήσει η αγωγή θα επανέλθει.

----------


## Μπία



----------


## jk21

ναι δειχνει να θρεφει και να συρρικνωνεται .δεν σταματας τη χορηγηση  .την πρωτοχρονια τα λεμε για τη συνεχεια

----------


## Μπία

Μα τι εννοείς πως θα συνεχίσω την Amoxil και την Bactroban μέχρι την Πέμπτη?Δηλ. περισσότερο από 7 ημέρες όπως είπες αρχικά.Να βάλω στο νερό και Ultra Levure?και πόσο?δεν ξέρω αναλογία.

----------


## jk21

Ναι να συνεχισεις .Aν θες να βαλεις ultra levure ,βαλε μιση καψουλα σε 1 λιτρο νερου (κρατα ψυγειο και βαζε καθε μερα εκει μεσα την αντιβιωση ,αλλαζοντας την επομενη )

Μην ανησυχεις για την amoxil .Ισως σου πω τοτε και για περαιτερω χορηγηση αλλα θα δουμε .

----------


## stefos

Ολυμπία εύχομαι να πάνε όλα καλά ! Πάντως στην τελευταία φωτο φαίνεται πιο βελτιωμένη η κατασταση !!

----------


## Μπία

Ευχαριστώ Στέφανε,είναι σαφώς καλύτερα αλλά τόσο όσο να υποψιάζομαι άμεση υποτροπή μετά το πέρας της αγωγής.

----------


## jk21

Μπια το θεμα ειναι η αγωγη να το εχει υπο ελεγχο και σταδιακη βελτιωση ,που αυτο φαινεται αν συμβαινει 

Οποτε υπαρχει αναγκη και στον ανθρωπο αλλα και στα ζωα ,οι αντιβιωσεις δινονται ακομα και σε μακρυ χρονικο διαστημα πχ στην ορνιθωση ακομα και 40 μερες .Σιγουρα στην πορεια αν υπαρξει αναγκη ,θα δοθουν και προβιοτικα και βιταμινες και ισως προφυλακτικα nystamysyn για μυκητες αν παμε πανω απο 15 μερες

----------


## stefos

Ολυμπία τι νεότερα εχουμε  με τον μικρουλη?

----------


## Μπία

Μικρούλα είναι Στέφανε :Happy:  αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι τρώει,κάνει μπάνιο και δεν θέλει την αντιβίωση.Κλείνει το ράμφος και ζορίζομαι.Υποθέτω πως επειδή τρώει εκλεκτή τροφή,παίρνει βιταμίνες,αυγουλάκι,λαχανι  κά και εισπράττει και πολύ αγάπη ίσως τα καταφέρει να βγει νικήτρια!ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον!
Την αντιβίωση την παίρνει θέλει δεν θέλει.

----------


## stefos

Εντάξει, δείχνει καλυτερα όπως τα περιγραφείς! Την αντιβιωση αφού σε παιδεύει μήπως να 
την εβαζες στο νερό, ρωτά και τους εμπειροτερους. Οποτε μπορέσεις κάνε τον κόπο να 
ανεβάσεις φωτό.

----------


## jk21

αν το πουλι πινει κανονικα νερο ,μπορει και στην ποτιστρα αλλα τοτε δεν πρεπει να τρωει χορταρικα ,βραστο αυγο ,γιατι εχουν νερο και θα πινει λιγοτερο απο το διαλυμα φαρμακου

----------


## Μπία

jk21 *ναι δειχνει να θρεφει και να συρρικνωνεται .δεν σταματας τη χορηγηση .την πρωτοχρονια τα λεμε για τη συνεχεια.* *Αύριο θα βγάλω νέες φωτο και περιμένω οδηγίες*

----------


## Μπία

Από τις 22/12 το πουλάκι παίρνει στο στόμα Amoxil και στα πόδια -λαιμό Bactroban.H σημερινή κατάσταση είναι αυτή.

----------


## jk21

πριν λιγες μερες



σημερα







δειχνει να προχωραει πια η επουλωση και να δημιουργειται νεος ιστος .το κιτρινωπο να υποθεσω οτι ειναι αλοιφη; 

γνωμη μου συνεχισε με την αλοιφη και σταματα προς το παρον τουλαχιστον το amoxil 

στα ποδια το ογκιδιο ειναι ελαχιστο

----------


## xrisam

Mπία με το καλο να γίνει περδίκι η μικρούλα!

----------


## Μπία

Αυτό το κίτρινο δεν είναι πύον Δημήτρη,είναι κρούστα.Δεν έχω δει εκρροή πύου από τον όγκο.Κάνω καλή επάλλειψη με την αλοιφή πρωί -βράδυ.Προσθέτω στο νερό βιταμίνες και τρώει συχνά,3 φορές τη βδομάδα δική μου αυγοτροφή.Φρυγανιά,καρότο, μπρόκολο, ξύσμα πορτοκαλιού,αυγό 16 λεπτά βρασμένο, με το τσόφλι.Είναι πολύ αδύνατο το καημένο αλλά την βερσελ λάγκα την τσακίζει.Κάνει μπάνιο,είναι ζωηρή και τιτιβίζει.
Ευχαριστώ όλους σας που με συμπαραστέκεστε και αντιλαμβάνεστε την αγωνία μου.Σας εύχομαι να είστε υγιείς εσείς και οι οικογένειές σας και να χαίρεστε τους φτερωτούς σας συντρόφους!

----------


## stefos

Οποτε μπορεσεις γραψε πως παει ............!

----------


## Μπία

Καλημέρα σας!Η Κοκκινοσκουφίτσα εδώ και 4 μέρες δεν παίρνει αντιβίωση ,το σπυρί στο λαιμό έχει υποχωρήσει αρκετά αλλά από χθες σηκώνει ψηλά το ποδαράκι με το σπυρί.Δεν είναι πια ζωηρή ,σαφώς το πουλάκι πονάει.Βάζω Bactroban μα πιστεύω πως η Celestoderme είχε καλύτερη ανταπόκριση.Σίγουρα η κορτιζόνη κάνει τη διαφορά αλλά δεν παύει να εγκυμονεί άλλους κινδύνους.Είναι το καημένο πολύ αδύνατο και αρκετά καταπονημένο από το καθημερινό πιάσιμο για να της παρασχεθούν τα φάρμακα.Αν μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι άλλο...

----------


## Μπία

Μόλις πριν από λίγο δείτε τι ανακάλυψα στην αριστερή φτερούγα

και μία νέα εστία στο ήδη καταπονημένο ποδαράκι

----------


## jk21

αυτο στο λαιμο διογκωνεται .δεν ξερω αν αποκολληθει ή δυστυχως χειροτερευει με πυον εσωτερικα 

γνωμη μου να ξεκινησεις ξανα αντιβιωση απο το στομα ,αλλα θα ηθελα τη γνωμη του Χαρη για κατι πιο ισχυρο απο amoxil ή ξανα amoxil

στο ποδι δεν υπαρχει ακομα εντονη διογκωση και δεν θα ηθελα προς το παρον να ριψοκινδυνευσεις με κορτιζονουχο σκευασμα σε ιογενες προβλημα ,παρα αν υπαρξει αναγκη .να συνεχισεις με bactroban ή ιωδιουχο γλυκερινη

----------


## Μπία

Και στο φτερό Bactroban ή αυτό το αφήνω ως έχει?

----------


## jk21

Σορρυ το ξεχασα ...

ισως ειναι τραυματισμος ,ισως ογκιδιο ... δεν νομιζω κυστη αλλα δεν το αποκλειω 

απολυμανση και καθαρισμο με οξυζενε ή αραιωμενο betadine και μετα bactroban για 5νθημερο και βλεπουμε

----------


## Μπία

Από αύριο θα ξαναρχίσω την Amoxil και βλέπουμε.Πάντα τέτοιο καιρό τα ίδια θα αντιμετωπίζω...

----------


## Μπία

Τραυματισμός αποκλείεται να είναι,είμαι σίγουρη.

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Πω! πω! Μπιάκι!!! Τι είναι αυτό;;;; .........εύχομαι να γίνει ΚΑΛΑ! 

(...μου ήρθε πολύ ξαφνικό!!!   :trash:  Δεν είχα ξαναδεί τέτοια αρρώστεια!!! Μπράβο για τις προσπάθειές σου Μπία μου κι εσένα, κι όλων των παιδιών εδώ, που βοηθούν τόσο πολύ!)

----------


## G.T

εγω παντος παιδια πριν απο δυο καλοκαιρια ειχα μια θυληκια η οποια ενω κλωσαγε αυγα απο την μια μερα στην αλλη αρχισε να εχει τετοια σημαδια σε κεφαλι και ποδι.....τοτε παρατηρησα και για πρωτη φορα κουνουπια να περιφερονται ασκοπως και αρχισα να βαζω τουλι στα κλουβια.....η καναρα εβγαλε τα μικρα κανονικα....τα μεγαλωσε μαζι με τον αρσενικο.....το πρηξιμο εφτασε στο αμην....οπου ρωτησα τοτε μου ειπαν ευλογια ειναι....δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι.....και μολις μπηκε το φθινοπωρο και περασε και η πτερορια αρχισε να ξεπρηζεται μεχρι που εξαφανιστηκε τελειως...δεν κολησαν ουτε τα μικρα....ουτε ο αρσενικος.....περυσι μου ξαναεδωσε το ιδιο ζευγαρι πουλια χωρις ομως παρατραγουδα....αν ειμαι εκτος θεματος παρακαλω να σβηστει....

----------


## jk21

Δεν εισαι εκτος θεματος .Ευλογια ειχε στην ξηρη μη θανατηφορα μορφη της ,απλα το φετεινο στελεχος μαλλον ειναι ισχυρο και ειτε εκδηλωνει και την υγρη μορφη ειτε δημιουργουνται συχναδευτερογενεις λοιμωξεις


*Ευλογιά Καναρινιών*

----------


## Μπία

Γιώργο είσαι από τους τυχερούς και χαίρομαι να ακούω περιπτώσεις ίασης.Σεμένα τα πράγματα δεν εξελίσσονται καλά.Σήμερα η μικρή κάθεται συνέχεια φουσκωμένη και δεν θέλει ούτε την μυρωδάτη χειροποίητη αυγοτροφή .Τέλος πάντων ότι ήταν να γίνει έγινε και θέλω να πιστεύω πως δεν επαναμολύνθηκε από μη σωστή τήρηση της υγιεινής του κλουβιού και των σχετικών.Αυτό δεν μπορώ να το δεχτώ όσο και ότι δεν του έδινα καλή τροφή.Σίγουρα δεν έχω την υπομονή να κάνω δικά μου μείγματα σπόρων ,όλο κι όλο 3 πουλάκια έχω.Τα άλλα 2 δόξα τω Θεώ είναι πολύ καλά και απολαμβάνουν την ίδια περιποίηση.Η τροφή είναι η Versele Laga την οποία δεν βρίσκω αλλού εκτός από τον πτηνίατρο που μου την δίνει 9 ευρώ το κιλό!!!!Ότι μπορώ καλύτερο αυτό τους δίνω μιάς και η άλλη η συσκευασμένη φοβήθηκα πέρσι μήπως ευθυνόταν για άλλα...
Πάντως άρχισα πάλι την αντιβίωση αλλά μου καίγεται η καρδιά να το ταλαιπωρώ χωρίς κάποιο αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## jk21

Μπια εχεις κανει το καλυτερο ! αν το πουλι πινει μονο του νερο ,βαλε δοσολογια καταλληλη για ποτιστρα αλλα απο οτι καταλαβα ,μαλλον δεν ειναι  ....

----------


## Μπία

Σήμερα το πρωί η Κοκκινοσκουφίτσα μου μας εγκατέλειψε.
Ευχαριστώ όλους σας για την συμπαράσταση και για το χρόνο που αφιερώσατε στο πρόβλημά μου.Ευχαριστώ και όλους όσους μέσω πμ θέλησαν και με βοήθησαν περαιτέρω.
Αγαπητέ μας Δημήτρη σε ευχαριστώ ιδιαιτέρως που με ευαισθησία και κατανόηση αντιμετωπίζεις τις δυσκολίες μας.
Σας εύχομαι όλους να είστε γεροί και να χαίρεστε τους φτερωτούς συντρόφους σας.
Παρακαλώ το θέμα να κλείσει.Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## jk21

Ας αναπαυτει το πουλακι .... ειμαι σιγουρος οτι μιλω εκ μερους ολων .Με αυτο το ποστ κλεινω και το θεμα 

Λυπαμαι  ...

----------

